# Crating



## leelo2013 (Mar 18, 2013)

So my husband and I are having a hard time crating our new puppy. She is about 13 weeks and we are currently in Poland. We were trying to crate her a month before our flight back to NYC but she is crying nonstop. Do we just leave her there? How should we calm her down? I don't want to pet her while she is agitated. 

The flight bk to NYC is 8 hours and I just don't want to traumatize her. I want her to love her crate so that she will feel even comfortable when she is home in NYC. 

Help?!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

She will recover from the flight. 

More pressing question: How did you get the puppy? Across the border or local polish breeder?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Where is the cell level Exercise? then treats? verbal rewards?

repeat then a crate?

Just putting a mate the heart of a V is poor choices you must work then hard reward them and then she will rest in peace mine sleep in a one only Big Sky logs log bed

I understand you could be Polack lol ;D

this is not rocket science

what you exceed you gain

they need to meet exceed daily ;D 

with grace blonde and Swede


----------



## leelo2013 (Mar 18, 2013)

We got her in Hungary. As long as you stay within EU you are fine. We took her in the cabin and she was fine. My husband's family is in Poland so we are staying there until June2, which is when we are officially 30 days from her rabies shot.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Good stuff, I was worried you answered newspaper ads and they (gypsies) smuggled the dog across the border. 
A real big problem these days. 

The crate is short term at the beginning. 
Place dog in crate and leave only after the dog was tired out a little. Do not just close the crate door. Encourage the dog to sit and lie down (down by gently pressing between the shoulder blades)... Only after the dog is in down and relaxed close crate door. come back in 20 min and potty first than repeat process. 
Increase time in crate as the dog matures. 

This crate thing is a battle of nerves at first, but do not ignore the fact their bladders are small and need to potty outside every 30 min or after meal, after they wake up, after and during play. 

Good luck and enjoy the puppy. 
Never panic and always have a sense of humor with these dogs around


----------



## leelo2013 (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you just ignore the pup until she stops? I read that if you take her out while she is crying then she will think that the crying will result in a release. She has be crying nonstop for an hour so far.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Only ignore if you're absolutely certain the dog is just acting up. 
Generally, don't ignore if the dog is trying to tell you something important and you can do something about it. 

In time you will learn to distinguish between genuine call for help or just acting up. They sound that different. 

If its just acting up you have two choices
1. You can ignore and stick to the potty schedule. 
2. You can let it out and immediately guide it back, this time a little more assertive. 

I've done both ways. The end result is if I say "kennel" the dog happily hops inside, sits and downs. 

A lot to master for a young puppy 

They can hold their bladder for short periods at first. 

They never pee or worse poop in any place that is familiar and they play/sleep.

Anyhow, for now it's life is just bonding with his new human family. Remember, she just lost her mom and litter mates only days ago. 

One more thing at night it helps things if you place the crate in the same room where you sleep.


----------



## leelo2013 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you so much! It's so comforting to get advice like this! I really have watched way too many Cesar Millan episodes that I am slightly afraid I will mess my dog up.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

You're welcome. 

The Caesar Millan mastering leadership series is pretty good. Volume 1-4, I believe. 
As far as the individual TV episodes, those are pure entertainment. ;D


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our girl hated the crate in the beginning as well and I did not try to force it on her. The breeder suggested smearing peanut butter on the bars all of the way in the back of the crate and let her go in on her own. We did that a few times with the door open and then started closing it five minutes at a time. She did not get upset, so we progressed to ten minutes still with a bit of peanut butter and a special treat (we used bully sticks and she ONLY got them in the crate). The bully stick would keep her busy for quite awhile and I started planning the crate training around nap time and before you knew it she was napping in the crate. After a week of napping in the crate, we progressed to sleeping at night time in the crate with no problem. If she saw me pull out a special treat, she would run and jump in the crate and still does to this day. I know she likes the crate because she goes in there on her own if tired, overwhelmed or nervous for any reason. 

I think it is important for them to associate only good things and safety with the crate.


----------



## leelo2013 (Mar 18, 2013)

She slept last night in the crate and woke up early morning and then we had her sleep in the bed. I think just during the day is where we need to be just gentle and ease her into it. She doesn't like the Kong at all and has no interest in bully sticks, but I will try the peanut butter and see how she likes it. Thank you!


----------

